# All around 9mm



## Musicman (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey All,

I'm trying to pick up either a Springfield XDM 5.25 or Sig P226 Elite Dark before the *Maryland Gun Ban goes into effect on 10/1/13*. The ban will heavily limit handguns and totally ban "Assault" rifles. Before you say "get both", I should say that I only have money for one since I've recently picked up several others.

I want it for mainly target shooting/IDPA/Bullseye. Would either of those be good? I'm trying to get into the above games/disciplines.

Any thoughts?

-Kevin


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

You may be better off with a CZ 85 but I would get the Sig over the XDM.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I picked up a CZ 75 for IDPA... and also own a Sig P226 Tac Ops. Both are very accurate. 

Between the 2 choices you've given... I'd say go with the Sig P226.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Why not check out the M&P 9 in the long slide version. This is one heck of a gun. Great handling and feel and very accurate.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ideally you should probably use the money to move to a free state. If that's not an option, then out of your choices, the XDm 5.25, as it was designed for competition use from the get-go.
I would also suggest you have a close look at the CZ line-up for more options. The CZ 85 Combat is a fine option and you might do well to have a look at the SP01 as well. CZ is still a decent value in spite of our govt's efforts to destroy our currency.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Overkill0084 said:


> *Ideally you should probably use the money to move to a free state.* If that's not an option, then out of your choices, the XDm 5.25, as it was designed for competition use from the get-go.
> I would also suggest you have a close look at the CZ line-up for more options. The CZ 85 Combat is a fine option and you might do well to have a look at the SP01 as well. CZ is still a decent value in spite of our govt's efforts to destroy our currency.


Good idea. If he is in Montgomery or Prince Georges County, he is just across the river from Virginia, a state far more free than Maryland. And Virginia is less expensive to live in than Maryland. It's a no brainer.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with all the suggestions about CZs, but that's not what you asked. Given your two choices, I would go with the SIG.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup.....another vote for SIG from me.


----------



## psuminer (Jul 6, 2013)

My vote would be for the Sig. Reason (for me): (besides quality, ergonomics, capacity, and reputation) Caliber selection. With a Sig P226, you have the options in the future to expand your caliber selection to include the 22LR, 40S&W, and/or 357 Sig. Not sure if you can do that with the Springfield.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Why not check out the M&P 9 in the long slide version. This is one heck of a gun. Great handling and feel and very accurate.


I have the M&P 9, the price was really good and the ergonomics are great, and the accuracy is phenomenal.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't understand this love of Sigs. Isn't USPSA production dominated by CZs, Glocks, M&P's and XDs? Seems to be no Sig love there.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

OP was asking for IDPA & target gun... Sig fits the bill fine and also doubles as an amazing HD gun as well... it's also a DA/SA vs the others you've mentioned.... which is some peoples preference.

Other guns are more popular in speed sports where a DA/SA is not always preferred.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MarineScott said:


> I have the M&P 9, the price was really good and the ergonomics are great, and the accuracy is phenomenal.


My M&P 9 is a Pro Series version with the 4.25" barrel. I installed an Apex USB (Ultimate Safety Block) to remove the grittiness in the trigger's first stage. The trigger comes in at 4 pounds 12-14 ounces. Very accurate gun with great handling and feel and as you mentioned, ergonomics. I have two other M&P's as well. One in .40S&W with the 4.25" barrel (and the Apex USB, of course) and a .45ACP full size with the 4" barrel and the Apex DCAEK although I re-installed the factory trigger spring. Has a superb break.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> OP was asking for IDPA & target gun... Sig fits the bill fine and also doubles as an amazing HD gun as well... it's also a DA/SA vs the others you've mentioned.... which is some peoples preference.
> 
> Other guns are more popular in speed sports where a DA/SA is not always preferred.


Aren't all CZ's DA/SA? I've never seen where Sigs are big in IDPA. I have no idea why. I have shot 226's and 229's. One of those, or a 2022, is on my list, budget dependent.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No, all CZ's are not DA/SA.... most CZ comp guns are S/A. You were referencing guns used in USPSA... but the OP was discussing IDPA. Very different sports imo. One is a speed shooting sport where the other is a more tactical CC type sport.

Both guns the OP is asking about will work for his intended purpose.... My personal choice for IDPA is my CZ 75... since my Sig won't fit in the gun box (IDPD) due to flared magwell and 20rd mags.


----------

